# Happy Birthday Guy



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I know this is kind of silly but this is my first working dog's birthday. April 15 1979. He was an amazing dog and I miss him every day!
Happy Birthday Guy!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

There is nothing silly about missing a friend. 

Happy Birthday Guy!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Not at all.Happy Birthday!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Awwwww, so sweet of you to honor his birthday. You never let go of those special, wonderful dogs. Happy Birthday to him! :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you all! :|


----------



## Lars1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Not silly at all!! Your love for him is never ending, I feel the same way for my Lars ! So Happy Birthday Guy !!!! And in his honor I will get up and have a cookie with my Tarra and Niko !


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Guy! It is so right to honor your memory on your special day.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So handsome- they have big birthday parties in heaven!!! Happy birthday guy!!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Its never silly to remember an old friend!! Very nice photo of your handsome boy!! 


Wishing you a very Happy Heavenly Birthday Guy!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Again, thanks all! The photo I titled "The look" all business!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I understand . Happy Birthday Guy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Guy!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks again!


----------

